# Grinder for brewed... Upgrade to MC2



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi chaps,

Wondering if someone could suggest grinders to look at as an upgrade to the MC2 - I've not made espresso in a while so would like a grinder that's going to be suitable for aeropress/chemex/CCD where I can switch between grind settings more easily.

Suggestions welcome


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Title should say 'from' .... sorry ¬_¬


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check out this thread  Baratza Encore 

If your budget or preference doesn't run to an electric grinder, something like a Porlex or Rhino around £30.00 will do the job. Upping the budget to £90.00 will put you in Feldgrind hand grinder territory. Has same burr size as Encore and has the added advantage of being a great travel grinder.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you TSK, how does something like the Encore compare to the Iberital MC2? I already have a porlex, but if I want to make more than 1 cup then it gets a bit of a pain...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Ask this seller if he will ship to the uk . The solis will be ok for your use . Not as good as the baratza but good enough.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Solis-166-Kaffeemahlwerk-Scala-Kaffeemuhle-/331673912235?hash=item4d394e43abo .At about £50 plus post it is good value

These Starbucks and Solis grinders are stepped so it is easier to find a position suitable for press brews .The iberital is Step less and tou would have to wind or unwind the knob for a week to get the right grind


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

here is another . Really cheap and free postage to the uk .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Starbucks-Exclusive-Barista-Burr-Grinder-Coffee-Switzerland-New-/301756052884?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

frederickaj said:


> Ask this seller if he will ship to the uk . The solis will be ok for your use . Not as good as the baratza but good enough.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Solis-166-Kaffeemahlwerk-Scala-Kaffeemuhle-/331673912235?hash=item4d394e43abo .At about £50 plus post it is good value
> 
> These Starbucks and Solis grinders are stepped so it is easier to find a position suitable for press brews .The iberital is Step less and tou would have to wind or unwind the knob for a week to get the right grind





frederickaj said:


> here is another . Really cheap and free postage to the uk .
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Starbucks-Exclusive-Barista-Burr-Grinder-Coffee-Switzerland-New-/301756052884?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


Cheers for those chap - I don't think either would be considered an upgrade to my MC2 though, which is what I'm really after - sorry if I didn't make that very clear in the OP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you wanting a grinder to Purely make brewed coffee with ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jkb89 said:


> Thank you TSK, how does something like the Encore compare to the Iberital MC2? I already have a porlex, but if I want to make more than 1 cup then it gets a bit of a pain...


The encore will be much easier for brewed, but probably not as good for espresso.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you wanting a grinder to Purely make brewed coffee with ?





risky said:


> The encore will be much easier for brewed, but probably not as good for espresso.


I don't tend to make espresso, and if I do it's a pain in the neck to switch the MC2 back for my daily brewed... dialling in etc. I tended to use the porlex for brewed and the MC2 for spro, but I've gone more to the brewed side of things now...

So ideally, I'd look at selling the MC2 & Gaggia classic - buy a decent grinder for brewed and possibly a syphon to add to the kit.

Brew suits me better


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Any more suggestions chaps? How much is a Mahlkoenig Vario likely to be second hand?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lido hand Grinder ?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Good luck mate ?????

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2060353.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xbaratza+vario.TRS0&_nkw=baratza+vario&_sacat=0


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

This might be a better one ???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/161855185359?clk_rvr_id=910401180736&rmvSB=true


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Why not consider the Baratza vario . That could prove somewhat cheaper and will cover your needs .


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

buy my brasilla rr55 for £120. jobs a good un'


----------

